# how wines are made.



## jamesngalveston (Dec 15, 2013)

Wine

Wine is an alcoholic beverage made from fermented grapes or other fruits. The natural chemical balance of grapes lets them ferment without the addition of sugars, acids, enzymes, water, or other nutrients.[1] Yeast consumes the sugars in the grapes and converts them into alcohol and carbon dioxide. Different varieties of grapes and strains of yeasts produce different styles of wine.

Port
Port wine is made,by fermenting grapes as if it were a normal wine, yet with a higher brix. When the sugar level drops to the desired level — generally between 6 and 10 °Brix — fermentation is halted by adding brandy or another high-alcohol beverage.

Vermouth
Vermouth is produced by starting with a base of a neutral fermented dry grape wine. Each manufacturer adds additional alcohol and a proprietary mixture of dry ingredients, consisting of aromatic herbs, roots, and barks, are wet ingredients as fruit,to the base wine are none at all. After the wine is aromatized and fortified, the vermouth is sweetened with either cane sugar or caramelized sugar, depending on the style.[7] Italian and French companies produce most of the vermouth consumed throughout the world.

Ratifa
Is fermented dry white wine. With added brandy, cognac, or some kind of higher-proof, fruit-based spirit, with added sugar,fruit and dried herbs and spices (maybe cinnamon, star anise, nutmeg, and orange peel?) A vanilla pod is often added.

Sherry
After wine fermentation is complete, the base wines are fortified with grape spirit in order to increase their final alcohol content.[3] Wines classified as suitable for aging as Fino and Manzanilla are fortified until they reach a total alcohol content of 15.5 per cent by volume.

Madeira
Madeira is noted for its unique winemaking process which involves heating the wine up to temperatures as high as 60 °C (140 °F) for an extended period of time and deliberately exposing the wine to some levels of oxidation. Because of this unique process, Madeira is a very robust wine that can be quite long lived even after being opened.


----------



## Stressbaby (Dec 15, 2013)

Source please?


----------

